# Speedgolf?



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone here ever heard of/tried this?

It sounds like a lot of fun, especially since I regularly play 18 in ~ 2 1/2 hours anyway.

Speedgolf International


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw a documentary on the golf channel once about it. This guy played 18 in something crazy like 45 minutes. I guess you run to your ball all the time. And one of the guys says he plays better because he doesn't think about his shots. I don't think this would be for me, Golf to me is suppose to be relaxing


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I would have loved the guys at my course to take note of this, 5 1/2 hours to finish our medal round on Saturday!!!

Still, blue skys, sun was shining, warm enough for shorts - I'm not complaining!

We had a 4 day easter weekend over here in the uk, so I managed to play, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday!

Won the swindle on Friday £40, bought everyone a couple of drinks and ended up £1 down, so all in all, pretty good weekend.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Golf to me is suppose to be relaxing





> 5 1/2 hours to finish our medal round on Saturday!!!


 

..................yup


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> ..................yup



What you have to remember is it was 5 1/2 hours in the most beautiful weather, followed by 3 - 4 hours in the bar 

To be honest, it wasnt the sort of round where we were waiting for the people in front to play their shots before we could proceed, it was purely the speed the course was running at. The organises made a faux pas by setting up 4 balls for medal play, it should always be 3 balls.

Still it could have been worse, it could have rained.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> The organises made a faux pas by setting up 4 balls for medal play, it should always be 3 balls.


Gotcha.

5 1/2 hours really doesn't seem that long if you're playing well enough to win the tournament.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I had a high school match in front of me yesterday. We teed off at 4:55 hoping to possibly get 18 or maybe 15 in before the sun went down. I kid you not, it was 7:38 by the time we were done with 9 holes. I don't ever remember playing that slow in high school! Maybe these kids can learn from speedgolf.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My fastest round for 18, is approximately 2 hours. I think my average is like 3 hours. I can't see the game lasting for much longer than that. What were these people doing?? 5.5 hours!!!???


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

300Yards said:


> My fastest round for 18, is approximately 2 hours. I think my average is like 3 hours. I can't see the game lasting for much longer than that. What were these people doing?? 5.5 hours!!!???


To be honest, the average round time for a 4 ball at my club is between 4 and 4 1/2 hours.


----------

